# What are you thinking ????



## 1971 (Mar 7, 2013)

This gave me a laugh today

16 Things Women Think During Doggie Style Sex


What about you ??

.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Lol. I am usually super-focused on making sure the angle is right. Can be a problem if it is not.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Um. More?


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

LOL!

Harder!! YES!!!

Are the only two words in my brain during that time.


----------

